# UNODINOI



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Ragazzi,
venerdì 29 luglio ci siamo incontrati a milano io e unodinoi.
Dovevamo andare a cena ma dopo l'aperitivo io ho preferito tornare a casa perchè (spiace dirlo) è veramente un *cesso biodegradabile*!
io mi aspettavo un bel torello da monta, fascinoso, e bendotato.
non sto a darvi la descrizione dettagliata perchè sono una signora..

unodinoi, ti prego di smetterla di mandarmi pm, fiori e di telefonarmi.
Non solo non mi sei piaciuto, ma hai anche le gambe a x che sono una di quelle caratteristiche fisiche di un uomo che non perdono!!

ps. che delusione!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Settembre 2008)

sei proprio una pirlona ... avevamo detto, per il bene di entrambi, di non divulgare le nostre sensazioni. Perchè secondo te io sarei venuto con te? Ma ti sei vista?
Io non avrei scritto nulla ma se proprio insisiti: tu sei un cesso nucleare ... altro che biodegradabile.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

le gambe a x????
nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le gambe a x????
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


cazzo c'hai contro chi ha le gambe ad x? e poi dici di essere tollerante!!!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le gambe a x????
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


è anche corto di gamba...immaginati che quadretto!!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

Anch'io immaginavo Uno come un gran figaccione....

Che delusione ragazzi....


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è anche corto di gamba...immaginati che quadretto!!


se fossi stata almeno almeno passabile mi sarei messo i tacchi.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

quindi brugola non vale neanche la pena di prendere un tram??


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se fossi stata almeno almeno passabile mi sarei messo i tacchi.


non avevi i tacchi???????


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi brugola non vale neanche la pena di prendere un tram??


no il tram si perchè almeno mi son fatta pagare 8 aperitivi.


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anch'io immaginavo Uno come un gran figaccione....
> 
> Che delusione ragazzi....


Purtroppo le delusioni sono dietro l'angolo ... arrivano sempre quando meno le attendi


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Purtroppo le delusioni sono dietro l'angolo ... arrivano sempre quando meno le attendi


si ma tu hai davvero esagerato!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi brugola non vale neanche la pena di prendere un tram??


Tu non hai voluto nemmeno con il volo pagato ... altro che tram


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tu non hai voluto nemmeno con il volo pagato ... altro che tram



apettavo che ti vedesse brugola


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma tu hai davvero esagerato!!!


Tu sei una che non tiene fede agli impegni presi. Mi avevi solennemente promesso che non avremmo parlato del nostro incontro


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> apettavo che ti vedesse brugola


Perchè a te piace ciò che piace a lei?


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tu sei una che non tiene fede agli impegni presi. Mi avevi solennemente promesso che non avremmo parlato del nostro incontro


lo so hai ragione.
che dici...ci riproviamo?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè a te piace ciò che piace a lei?


certo!! a scatola chiuso compro solo arrigoni!!


----------



## La Lupa (3 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tu sei una che non tiene fede agli impegni presi. Mi avevi solennemente promesso che non avremmo parlato del nostro incontro


Però anche tu dicci qualcosa... Brigola... è proprio verde come nell'avatarro?


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo so hai ragione.
> che dici...ci riproviamo?


Assolutamente no!
Non mi piaci


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no!
> Non mi piaci


e va bhe....mi metto la maschera da scimpanzè.....


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Però anche tu dicci qualcosa... Brigola... è proprio verde come nell'avatarro?


Io sono un signore e pertanto non parlerò del suo metro e 50, delle sue scarpe orribili, della sua borsa da sciampista e dei suoi capelli arruffati


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se fossi stata almeno almeno passabile mi sarei messo i tacchi.


oddio muoio


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io sono un signore e pertanto non parlerò del suo metro e 50, delle sue scarpe orribili, della sua borsa da sciampista e dei suoi capelli arruffati


 
ora io spezzo da donna una lancia a favore di brugoletta........
EH NON SI DICONO QUESTE COSE AD UNA DONNA........

e poi scusa come sarebbe al borsa a shampista?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ora io spezzo da donna una lancia a favore di brugoletta........
> EH NON SI DICONO QUESTE COSE AD UNA DONNA........
> 
> e poi scusa come sarebbe al borsa a shampista?


si dicono quando non sono vere, ovviamente


lo dico perché spezzando una lancia mezza le arriva direttamente in un occhio


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

*Brugoletta*

vabbè, assodato che unodinoi è un water...almeno ..è simpatico o rompipalle come sembra qui?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, assodato che unodinoi è un water...almeno ..è *simpatico* o rompipalle come sembra qui?



Se ti sente alesera...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se ti sente alesera...
















andate troppo a simpatia qui dentro


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

va bhè almeno apprezzate la nostra sincerità 
io e il mio innaffietto ci amiamo ancora, e voglio invecchiare accanto a lui.


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ora io spezzo da donna una lancia a favore di brugoletta........
> EH NON SI DICONO QUESTE COSE AD UNA DONNA........
> 
> e poi scusa come sarebbe al borsa a shampista?


facile:
con lo shampoo dentro e le spazzole e il phon
che domande sono?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> andate troppo a simpatia qui dentro


che vuoi saperne tu, infantile come sei?


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> si dicono quando non sono vere, ovviamente
> 
> 
> lo dico perché spezzando una lancia mezza le arriva direttamente in un occhio


tu l'hai vista? io sono stato costretto a pagarle aperitivi a ripetizione. beve come un camionista polacco


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tu l'hai vista? io sono stato costretto a pagarle aperitivi a ripetizione. beve come un camionista polacco


qualcosa per non ruttare dovevo pur farlo!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, assodato che unodinoi è un water...almeno ..è simpatico o rompipalle come sembra qui?


water ma senza la catenella almeno


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> qualcosa per non ruttare dovevo pur farlo!!!


io a momenti vomitavo in galleria


----------



## tatitati (4 Settembre 2008)

oddio... 
sono l'unica gnocca qui dentro?


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io a momenti vomitavo in galleria


perchè oltre ad essere un cesso non reggi l'alcol


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> oddio...
> sono l'unica gnocca qui dentro?


voglio spezzare una lancia



in testa a tatina


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè oltre ad essere un cesso non reggi l'alcol


direi che non era quello il motivo ... e tu, se non hai specchi di legno, dovresti saperlo


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> voglio spezzare una lancia
> 
> 
> 
> in testa a tatina


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io a momenti vomitavo in galleria


si contenga che la mia sorella è una gran gnocca


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si contenga che la mia sorella è una gran gnocca


... ma non siete gemelle?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ma non siete gemelle?

















bastardo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> Ragazzi,
> *venerdì 29 luglio* ci siamo incontrati a milano io e unodinoi.
> Dovevamo andare a cena ma dopo l'aperitivo io ho preferito tornare a casa perchè (spiace dirlo) è veramente un cesso biodegradabile!
> io mi aspettavo un bel torello da monta, fascinoso, e bendotato.
> ...


di quale anno? quest'anno il 29 luglio era martedì


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bastardo...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


..si farà finta di passar per bischeri


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

*si ma...*



Asudem ha detto:


> ..si farà finta di passar per bischeri


... a volte può esser più eccitante arrampicarsi per i sentieri...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... a volte può esser più eccitante arrampicarsi per i sentieri...












  nun l'ho mica hapita 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ah ora si!!
ma è una cagata...


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nun l'ho mica hapita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...me la spieghi? Ho scritto la prima cazzata che mi è passata nel cervello...


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ma non siete gemelle?


oh..ci tengo a dire che siamo bivulari.
ognuno ha il suo spazio.
se no è un'ammucchiata


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...me la spieghi? Ho scritto la prima cazzata che mi è passata nel cervello...


quindi niente di nuovo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






bischeri = sentieri??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




va' che sono di un sagace ma di un sagace che a volte mi spavento da sola


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi niente di nuovo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


esatto... niente di nuovo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oddio... fatti prestare la pistola da tua sorella!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> esatto... niente di nuovo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































  uomo.....


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uomo.....


quando torna quel *cesso biodegradabile* di unodinoi vi scheggia 3 denti


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quando torna quel *cesso biodegradabile* di unodinoi vi scheggia 3 denti


... aveva ragione quella vecchia bagascia della Alda


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... aveva ragione quella vecchia bagascia della Alda


d'eusanio??


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> d'eusanio??


... chi????


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... chi????


 merini???


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> facile:
> con lo shampoo dentro e le spazzole e il phon
> che domande sono?

























per una piega al volo insomma...... hai dimenticato lo specchietto?

oddio oddio che hai brugolina la borsa di mary poppins........


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> di quale anno? quest'anno il 29 luglio era martedì


 
ma è proprio una fissa la tua........ sempre a guardare il pelo nell'uovo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ma è proprio una fissa la tua........ sempre a guardare il pelo nell'uovo


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> merini???


ah si...lei... quella che si svegliava contenta e poi si incazzava, giusto?


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah si...lei... quella che si svegliava contenta e poi si incazzava, giusto?


ma io mi sveglio già incazzata...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io mi sveglio già incazzata...


lo dico sempre "adombrati di prima mattina, risparmi tempo"


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io mi sveglio già incazzata...


... ma tu non sei una poetessa! Fa fico svegliarsi allegri, e poi incazzarsi per le minchiate degli altri...


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo dico sempre "adombrati di prima mattina, risparmi tempo"


vero? uno si porta avanti..


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ma tu non sei una poetessa! Fa fico svegliarsi allegri, e poi incazzarsi per le minchiate degli altri...


alda merini mi sta sul culo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vero? uno si porta avanti..


esatto.
almeno non devi stare tutto il giorno a chiederti se è il momento giusto per farlo. rischi di stressarti.


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esatto.
> almeno non devi stare tutto il giorno a chiederti se è il momento giusto per farlo. rischi di stressarti.


ma se c'ho un carattere d'oro che posso farci??
è più forte di me


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se c'ho un carattere d'oro che posso farci??
> è più forte di me


ma io lo so.
dovrebbero darti un premio. altro che mestolino d'oro. caratterino d'oro.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io lo so.
> dovrebbero darti un premio. altro che mestolino d'oro. caratterino d'oro.


eh no cazzo!! quello è mio!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh no cazzo!! quello è mio!!!


il mestolino sì.
ora dimmi che vuoi anche il caratterino d'oro e siamo apposto per un mese, con le cazzate.


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io lo so.
> dovrebbero darti un premio. altro che mestolino d'oro. caratterino d'oro.


tutto è mio 
tutto è mio
sopra me non c'è che Dio

ma lo voglio superar


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il mestolino sì.
> ora dimmi che vuoi anche il caratterino d'oro e siamo apposto per un mese, con le cazzate.


ora son seria...io c'ho un carattere un po' incazzoso ma è d'oro zecchino.






mica come certa tolla che si vede in giro


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> alda merini mi sta sul culo


... non deformarla!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... non deformarla!


peggio di così 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma le sta bene perchè anche a me sta sulle palle e la trovo una piagnona della madonna


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> peggio di così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...le state rovinando la giornata... si è appena svegliata dal pisolo pomeridiano!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...le state rovinando la giornata... si è appena svegliata dal pisolo pomeridiano!


che si svegli!! è in ritardo per comprare i grattini!!


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che si svegli!! è in ritardo per comprare i grattini!!


sta sui navigli in una delle zone più belle di milano e ho il sospetto che non paghi manco l'affitto..


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sta sui navigli in una delle zone più belle di milano e ho il sospetto che non paghi manco l'affitto..


ok, la casa è popolare ed è al 5 piano senza ascensore..ma cazzo vuole??
anche per me non paga.
io, per non saper nè legger nè scrivere le manderei la finanza


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che si svegli!! è in ritardo per comprare i grattini!!


Dai, non ti ho detto l'ultima!!!! L'altro giorno in trattoria vicino a noi c'era questo fetido vecchietto, che si stava vantando a voce alta di aver vinto 500 euro un paio d'ore prima! Per farla breve, si è messo a parlare col nostro tavolo, ed ha insistito per offrirci il digestivo... gli ho grattato un chivas 12 anni di invecchiamento!


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai, non ti ho detto l'ultima!!!! L'altro giorno in trattoria vicino a noi c'era questo fetido vecchietto, che si stava vantando a voce alta di aver vinto 500 euro un paio d'ore prima! Per farla breve, si è messo a parlare col nostro tavolo, ed ha insistito per offrirci il digestivo... gli *ho grattato un chivas 12 anni di invecchiamento*!


l'unica cosa peggiore dei vecchiacci coi grattini sono i quarantenni che scroccano da bere....il cicchetto


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'unica cosa peggiore dei vecchiacci coi grattini sono i quarantenni che scroccano da bere....il cicchetto


Così impara a vantarsi!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai, non ti ho detto l'ultima!!!! L'altro giorno in trattoria vicino a noi c'era questo fetido vecchietto, che si stava vantando a voce alta di aver vinto 500 euro un paio d'ore prima! Per farla breve, si è messo a parlare col nostro tavolo, ed ha insistito per offrirci il digestivo... gli ho grattato un chivas 12 anni di invecchiamento!


ma scusa, non potevi aspettarlo dietro ad un angolo e tirargli una botta in testa per fottergli i soldi?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









dopo il chivas ovviamente


ps si è messo a parlare col vostro tavolo???????????e che ha risposto il tavolo?


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa, *non potevi aspettarlo dietro ad un angolo e tirargli una botta in testa* per fottergli i soldi??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Col vermentino che ho bevuto e il chivas finale, minimo accoppavo il primo vigile che passava...


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Col vermentino che ho bevuto e il chivas finale, minimo accoppavo il primo vigile che passava...


bastava un'alitata....
e il vecchio crollava esanime.
cmq ti capisco ho perso anch'io  un sacco di ottime occasioni per un cicchetto..


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bastava un'alitata....
> e il vecchio crollava esanime.
> *cmq ti capisco ho perso anch'io un sacco di ottime occasioni per un cicchetto*..


... non parlarmene...


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... non parlarmene...


bando ai rimpianti!!
una sambuca con mosca prego!!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bando ai rimpianti!!
> una sambuca con mosca prego!!!


... una tequila con sale e limone...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... non parlarmene...


ecco altri due futuri vecchiacci laidi e avvinazzati che si azzufferanno per il cicchetto da scroccare


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco altri due futuri vecchiacci laidi e avvinazzati che si azzufferanno per il cicchetto da scroccare


perchè laidi???


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai, non ti ho detto l'ultima!!!! L'altro giorno in trattoria vicino a noi c'era questo fetido vecchietto, che si stava vantando a voce alta di aver vinto 500 euro un paio d'ore prima! Per farla breve, si è messo a parlare col nostro tavolo, ed ha insistito per offrirci il digestivo... gli ho grattato un* chivas 12 anni di invecchiamento*!


buongustaio


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugoletta perdonami ... solo perchè non ti ho avuta non dovevo dire ciò che ho detto ... in effetti sei una gran figa! perdonami il francesismo


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Brugoletta perdonami ... solo perchè non ti ho avuta non dovevo dire ciò che ho detto ... in effetti sei una gran figa! perdonami il francesismo


mi fai impazzire anche tu bel fustino !!
oh bucaiolo...ci si rivede il prossimo week?


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> buongustaio


Beh il chivas non è male... e poi così ho castigato il vecchio impunito!


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi fai impazzire anche tu bel fustino !!
> oh bucaiolo...ci si rivede il prossimo week?


Certo ... non posso mancare!


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Certo ... non posso mancare!


siamo credibili come due banconote da 128 euro.
te ne rendi conto vero cazzone?


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> siamo credibili come due banconote da 128 euro.
> te ne rendi conto vero cazzone?


hai iniziato tu cazzona


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> hai iniziato tu cazzona


cmq pane al pane e vino al vino.
hai due lobi che sono uno spettacolo!!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq pane al pane e vino al vino.
> hai due lobi che sono uno spettacolo!!!!!


Anche il tuo culo è uno spettacolo


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Anche il tuo culo è uno spettacolo


chiedi scusa per la borsa da shampista ....


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *Anche il tuo culo è uno spettacolo*


...dove si compra il biglietto?


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> chiedi scusa per la borsa da shampista ....


In effetti devo ancora vedere una Hermes da shampista


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...dove si compra il biglietto?


Non si compra ... o puoi o non puoi.


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non si compra ... o puoi o non puoi.


diglielo un pò a quel cafone cicchettoso!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

*unodinoi*

oh zozzone !!e del mio culo non diciamo niente???


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh zozzone !!e del mio culo non diciamo niente???


se vuoi far sapere che l'ho visto ... diciamolo!
Somiglia a quello di brù ... ergo


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se vuoi far sapere che l'ho visto ... diciamolo!
> Somiglia a quello di brù ... ergo


 
due culi e una capanna...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se vuoi far sapere che l'ho visto ... diciamolo!
> Somiglia a quello di brù ... ergo


non è vero!!
il mio è molto più espressivo


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> due culi e una capanna...


Quando una è romantica....è romantica!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...dove si compra il biglietto?


ho il chioschetto in piazza baracca!


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è vero!!
> il mio è molto più espressivo


dici?
l'avrò confuso!


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quando una è romantica....è romantica!


chettelodicoaffà??


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

non ci ho capito una mazza........... borse da shampista che diventano hermes....... culi e capanne..... cessi e fustini.......
mah, sarà ma mi sa' che dovete cambiare spacciatore!


----------



## brugola (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> non ci ho capito una mazza........... borse da shampista che diventano hermes....... culi e capanne..... cessi e fustini.......
> mah, sarà ma mi sa' che dovete cambiare spacciatore!


mi fa così penare geisha....


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> non ci ho capito una mazza........... borse da shampista che diventano hermes....... culi e capanne..... cessi e fustini.......
> mah, sarà ma mi sa' che dovete cambiare spacciatore!


me ne suggerisci uno? dai ....


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> me ne suggerisci uno? dai ....


il MIO fornisce roba buona..........


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi fa così penare geisha....


cocca.......fai un bel respiro......


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> il MIO fornisce roba buona..........


senti ma tu ... come sei? a proposito!


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> senti ma tu ... come sei? a proposito!


 
una gran gnocca........ ma di quelle che fanno andare via la testa!


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> una gran gnocca........ ma di quelle che fanno andare via la testa!


Azz eccone un'altra di gran gnocca ... 
se consenti voglio constatare di persona prima di dire "hai ragione"


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Azz eccone un'altra di gran gnocca ...
> se consenti voglio constatare di persona prima di dire "hai ragione"


se te la senti ....... è molto rischioso...... il mio sorriso dicono sia pericoloso...

eppoi brugolina ......... no non posso non posso


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> se te la senti ....... è molto rischioso...... il mio sorriso dicono sia pericoloso...
> 
> eppoi brugolina ......... no non posso non posso


il tuo sorriso lo mordo a colazione ... 
brugolina se ne farà una ragione


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> il tuo sorriso lo mordo a colazione ...
> brugolina se ne farà una ragione


affari tuoi a tuo rischio e pericolo! l'ultimo è andato in analisi da chen...... non dico altro!


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> affari tuoi a tuo rischio e pericolo! l'ultimo è andato in analisi da chen...... non dico altro!


chen non esiste ... non esisterà nemmeno l'analizzato.
Ma tu piuttosto ... saprai resistere al mio morso?


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> chen non esiste ... non esisterà nemmeno l'analizzato.
> Ma tu piuttosto ... saprai resistere al mio morso?


 
mi devo vaccinare prima????? figurati .......... saprai resistere ai miei graffi?


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> mi devo vaccinare prima????? figurati .......... saprai resistere ai miei graffi?


Ai tuoi graffi sulla schiena mentre .... sì li adoro!


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ai tuoi graffi sulla schiena mentre .... sì li adoro!


 
pausa caffè siamo in zona protetta.......... 
un bel respiro.........














BRUGOLA AIUTO.......


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> pausa caffè siamo in zona protetta..........
> un bel respiro.........
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ... mica tutte possono reggere l'urto!


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ok ... mica tutte possono reggere l'urto!


 
AHHH la buttiano sul pesante......... questa è una provocazione bella e buona........

Sicchè bel fustino la si faccia conoscere che poi la certifico IO ........


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> AHHH la buttiano sul pesante......... questa è una provocazione bella e buona........
> 
> Sicchè bel fustino la si faccia conoscere che poi la certifico IO ........


Ah bene ... se però non sei gnocca come dici ... il certificato facciamo che lo si da a qualche altro. ok?


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ah bene ... se però non sei gnocca come dici ... il certificato facciamo che lo si da a qualche altro. ok?


Carissimo gentilissimo io non faccio pubblicità progresso !!!!!!!

Il pericolo è il mio mestiere ......... Ci sto!


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Carissimo gentilissimo io non faccio pubblicità progresso !!!!!!!
> 
> Il pericolo è il mio mestiere ......... Ci sto!


Vorrei ben dire ... come si fa a non starci con me?


----------



## Old geisha (4 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Vorrei ben dire ... come si fa a non starci con me?


Ohhh vossignoria è proprio pieno di SE!!!!!!

Vedremo se è proprio così..........


----------

